# Upgraded TP from CM7 to CM9 issues



## Okiflyer (Feb 26, 2012)

First off I want to praise the folks that brought Android to the touchpad. Without your hard work we would still be using the under supported OS. With that said I have a few issue and I am sure there due to my ignorance but here you go.

Issues:
I lost the Marketplace icon. 
Email app crashes every time opened.

The new interface is very appealing and the system seams to run better. I know there has been no Hardware updates in this build from CM7 to CM9 but it seamed to fix my wireless falling off.

Can anyone give me any suggestion on how to fix the two issues I am having?

Thank you


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

For the marketplace, do you mean the amazon one or android market?

For the email, you have to delete all your email account first. Then, go to settings --> email --> clear data. Add all the email account back and try again.

CM7 and CM9 are actually different enough that a clean install is needed. I saw many members simply upgrade to CM9 from CM7 and reports lots of issue. A clean install always gives you 0 problem. That's my experience.


----------



## Okiflyer (Feb 26, 2012)

android market
I formated and the email client seams to work fine. Just need to reinstall all the apps I lost before the update...SlingBox..ect. I would do a clean install if I had the instructions for that. I installed CM7 myself so I am sure I can make it through a clean install.
BTW which gapp-****-***** should I use?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Actually did you flash another gapps after upgrading to CM9? The gapps for CM7 is not compatible with CM9.

Procedure for a fresh install for your reference:
0. backup all your user apps in titanium backup (if you want to)
1. boot into CWM
2. wipe data/factory reset
3. wipe caches
4. mount and storage --> format system
5. advance --> wipe dalvik cache
6. install the ROM
7. reboot and see if the ROM is installed correctly
8. reboot into CWM
9. install gapps (http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps)
10. reboot, setup your google account, enjoy


----------



## Okiflyer (Feb 26, 2012)

* macauman*

Thank you that did the trick.. I knew it was something I did or didn't do... Now back to installing all that was there before.


----------

